# Frozen/delayed tachometer



## GTOJon (Jan 25, 2005)

This is another little 'glitch' that I've noticed since ownership of the car...

When coming to a harder stop than what is typical, and I don't mean slamming on the brakes, I notice the tachometer will freeze for about 2 seconds before it registers the appropriate rpm. I can purposely make this occur if I manually downshift the car and if it comes to a quick slow down.

Another glitch (which there was a TSB for I'm sure) sometimes occurs when I put the car into 'park' and the speedometer jumps to 60 mph, beeps, and shows an exclamation point and the word 'brake' on the digital screen.

Any input in appreciated.


----------



## BigNick (Jan 7, 2005)

I know for a fact that the speedometer is not mechanical (cable-driven), but computer-controlled (changing from English to Metric while moving for a demonstration), so it is likely that the tach is similarly controlled.

What's probably happening is the car is changing speed and/or engine RPM so fast the sensors can't keep up.

I've noticed that on a hard stop from about 20 MPH or so, the car stops a fraction of a second before the needle is at zero, probably no more than 1/4 of a second.


----------

